# Officer Ashley Guindon



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*Officer*
*Ashley Guindon*
Prince William County Police Department, Virginia

End of Watch: Saturday, February 27, 2016

*Bio & Incident Details*
*Age:* Not available

*Tour:* 2 days

*Badge #* Not available

*Cause:* Gunfire

*Weapon:* Rifle

*Offender:* Arrested

· Leave a Reflection
· Add to My Heroes
· Update this memorial

Share this memorial:
   

Officer Ashley Guindon was shot and killed while responding to a domestic disturbance in the 13000 block of Lashmere Court in the Lake Ridge area.

The male subject at the home murdered his wife and then ambushed the officers with a rifle as they approached the scene. Officer Guindon was fatally wounded and two other officers, including her training officer, were wounded.

The man who shot them was arrested at the scene.

Officer Guindon had been sworn in the previous day and was working her first day on the street with her training officer.










Please contact the following agency to send condolences or to obtain funeral arrangements:

Chief of Police Stephan Hudson
Prince William County Police Department
1 County Complex Court
Prince William, VA 22192

Phone: (703) 792-6500

Read more: Officer Ashley Guindon


----------



## lowbuckbob (Feb 5, 2009)

Very sad. Condolences to her family, friends and PD.


----------



## TacEntry (Nov 29, 2006)

First day on the street with her FTO - horrible.
RIP Officer Guindon.


----------



## Goose (Dec 1, 2004)

RIP


----------

